# Bob Sikes pier, 26 SEP 2010



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Went out to Bob Sikes yesterday, first time fishing here or in Fl ever (down here at NAS Pensacola for school). I grew up in VA, so I've done mostly freshwater fishing, and yesterday, I had the pleasure of catching my first red and my first spanish mackerel. and both were delicious...

Off-topic, does anybody know good spots on NAS Pensacola?


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice slot red!


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks! He was barely under the limit! Like I said, I've never caught one before, and for a fish that size, I was amazed at his strength and stamina. he would not give up until the bitter end, and damn near got away under the pier a couple of times. . .


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice red!:thumbsup: ya get em on the bottom or floating?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

So, did you clean them with your razor there in the photo? I know you guys have a lot of specialized training but I'd like to see that! Congrats on the catch. I hope you have many more successful outings while you are here.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nothing like taking the pics of the fish in the bathroom lmao


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cleaning them in the Tub?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes! Thats a nice meal. First ever bathroom fish pics I've ever seen too!


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I was cleaning him in the tub ha ha ha! The Corps has me up in this hotel on base, I don't have much other choice. And I caught on the bottom, on a whole trout head, maybe 24 inches of leader.


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, if anybody is going fishing this weekend, and wouldn't mind taking a saltwater rookie and showing him a thing or two, pm me.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

umpalumpa1985 said:


> Went out to Bob Sikes yesterday, first time fishing here or in Fl ever (down here at NAS Pensacola for school). I grew up in VA, so I've done mostly freshwater fishing, and yesterday, I had the pleasure of catching my first red and my first spanish mackerel. and both were delicious...
> 
> Off-topic, does anybody know good spots on NAS Pensacola?


nice fish hope u didnt clean them in the bathroom :blink:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey umpalompa I fish NAS everyday. Hit me up with a PM and i will show you some spots on NAS. in my opinion NAS is one of the best places to fish in Pensacola. Hope to hear from ya.


----------

